# Tyranid Warriors For Sale



## Growler Model Painting (Jan 1, 2012)

We are selling these models at £35. 3 Tyranid Warriors fully painted. These models follow the colour scheme of hive fleet kraken, using bubonic brown and red gore.

The models have been painted to a high standard and are ready for tabletop gaming.
See our model shop for more information:
http://growlermodelpainting.weebly.com/model-shop.html

If you are interested in purchasing these models, please do not hesitate to ask for more pictures via PM or comment!


Thanks, Alice!


----------

